

Inquire.ly - form to mini-CRM in seconds, BETA testers wanted - swanify
http://www.inquire.ly/

======
Kudos
Your marketing page is an image?

~~~
swanify
i know, it's less than ideal, it was a case of getting it up and attracting
interest, and whilst it's clearly not the best way of doing it, we wanted to
invest the time in developing the product.. rest assured it's not going to
stay that way!

------
udp
What's with this trend of using TLDs from places like Libya?

It might give you a cute sounding domain, but when you're using it as part of
the product name you're going to be stuck with it for a long time. Remember
when `vb.ly` was seized by the Libyan government for pretty much no reason?

~~~
swanify
Just noticed your addition regarding `vb.ly` and had a quick route around, it
seems that they seized it due to it containing content that fell outside of
Libyan Islamic/Sharia Law.

I don't think we'll have any issues with this as we're not linking off to any
content we don't know about.

~~~
udp
Doesn't the thought of your product being governed by "Libyan Islamic/Sharia
Law" worry you at all?

~~~
swanify
Well i don't think it's the product, it was the content, and in our case, all
content is going to be about the product, so i think it's a non-issue in our
case, these other url shortening sites are linking to content that could be
deemed inappropriate in most countries...

------
richardburton
Great idea. How does it integrate with Gmail?

~~~
swanify
At the moment the vision is to avoid them going into Gmail, or other email
clients/services at all, other than sending an email notifying you of a new
inquiry...

We believe that managing them in Gmail is ok, but we've found it to be less
than reliable, it's easy to un-star an important email and forget it never
existed, or indeed miss an inquiry due to spam filters etc...

However i'd be interested in hearing why Gmail integration would be good for
you?

~~~
richardburton
Fascinating. So your system acts as an email client too effectively? That is
mission-critical. I built a system similar to this for my last business and
have wondered why no one (even Salesforce!) have not offered it. I would love
to talk further. How can I get in touch with you guys?

------
adman65
twitter bootstrap makes another appearance!

~~~
swanify
It does indeed, everyone loves Twitter Bootstrap! but don't be fooled, we're
working on making things look much slicker for launch.

